# Sedona places to eat



## rreno (Mar 4, 2009)

Staying at Hyatt in Sedona last week in March, suggestions on any places to eat?


----------



## bobk (Mar 4, 2009)

Our favorite by far is Sunday Brunch at the Enchantment Resort in the Boyton Canyon.  Great food in a beautiful setting.  My son and his wife also had dinner there and said it was one of the best dinners they have had.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 4, 2009)

We like the Javelina Cantina. We think it's one of the best Mexican food spots in Sedona.  Unfortunately it's in the Hillside area as you come into town from Oak Creek (on your right) and that's the area where the road was under construction when we were up there in December 08.  The Cowboy Club-right downtown -if it weren't for the hill you could walk it - is also a favorite.  Of course, The Enchantment is pretty hard to beat.  There is also a little sandwich shop just off the beaten path-I can NEVER remember the name but the sandwiches, I remember!  There's always the Red Planet for a milk shake!!  Just search this forum.  You'll find plenty of recommendations. :whoopie:


----------



## eal (Mar 4, 2009)

We ate at the Javelina the other night and were quite disappointed in the menu and the quality of the food.  We have always had good meals there in the past but not this time.  We also ate at Troia's (Italian) and absolutely loved it.  Also Picazzo's for pizza and salad was great.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 4, 2009)

The Cowboy Club downtown has pretty decent food and a fun atmosphere.  

I see from their website, they are a sister restaurant to two other restaurants that look like they would be interesting to check out.


----------



## NANA3B (Mar 4, 2009)

We recommend the Heartline Cafe in West Sedona - delicious!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 4, 2009)

Eat lunch at the Red Planet Diner in West Sedona. (I think that was the name.)  Novelty eatery, decent prices.  And the food was "Out of this world."  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 4, 2009)

Agree with both the Enchantment and the Cowboy Club.  I've never had brunch at the Enchantment, but have had lunch a couple of times.  It was easily one of the best meals I've had in Sedona.

We also liked:

Coffee Pot - they boast something like 101 omelets, but I still have to have mine made special,  

Oaxaca
http://www.oaxacarestaurant.com/


----------



## rdh1947 (Mar 4, 2009)

Within walking distance of the Hyatt is Bistro Belle Terra which we found satisfactory.  I would also recommend Oak Creek Brewery and Rene's in Tlapuepaque.  And second Javelina Cantina.


----------



## auntdef (Mar 4, 2009)

I think you will find the same restaurants mentioned post after post because there just aren't that many to choose from (compared to Scottsdale for example). Having said that we have enjoyed the Cowboy Club, Javelina Cantina, Le Auberge (sitting alongside the creek for breakfast or lunch), Cucina Rustica and the Enchantment Resort. The Enchantment has a very nice Sunday Brunch but we preferred sitting on the terrace in the late afternoon having cocktails and appetizers best. There is also a tiny Thai restaurant along 179 on the left side (in a shopping strip) going toward 89A that we liked and my dh liked the breakfast (early am..before golf) in a breakfast/lunch place in the shopping center that fronts the Hilton on 179.


----------



## Nanoose (Mar 5, 2009)

It's already been said . . . but I HIGHLY recommend the Enchantment resort for Brunch and if it is a nice day sit on the patio.  The views are stunning!  The service was excellent and the food was even better!  I would definitely go during the day as to enjoy the beautiful surroundings.  After brunch walk around the grounds and around some of the paths/trails.

Cowboy Club was really good too! Great hamburger for lunch . . . 

Have fun and let us know where you ended up going!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 5, 2009)

Besides the ones mentioned there is a famous place called The Coffee Pot-very famous and 101 different omelets. Wonderful views from the terrace.

Nearby there is grocer called Bashas.

http://www.bashas.com


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 5, 2009)

I second the Coffee Pot for breakfast or lunch, Enchantment Resort for ANY meal...or just a drink and to take in the views!  We had a nice dinner at Heartline Cafe as well.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone been to the Airport cafe in Sedona lately?  As I recall there is a trail nearby where you can build up or walk off a meal??!! The food (as I remember it) was so-so but there were some nice views..  Anyone?  Rox???


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 9, 2009)

We've been avoiding the Airport for some time now. Breakfast can't compare to the CoffeePot or Cafe Jose. Dinner is nothing special unless you want an all you can eat crab special on Thursday night. However, at $26.95 it's more than we want to pay these days, and I try to eat less.
Javalina Cantina and Oxaca are expensive versions of Taco Bell, IMO. The best mexican food in Sedona (or maybe the world) is at Elote Cafe. But don't expect tacos and burritos. The specialty of the house is a lamb shank. Other favorites include snapper and their signature roasted corn (elote). Trust me, this place is something you will never forget. 
Other favorites places are Cowboy Club (Silver Saddle Room) and Dahl & Diluca. 
And the best lunch deal in Sedona is at Sedona Memories on Jordan Rd. Homemade sandwiches and soups, Mon-Fri only and open from 11-2. Get there early and take out or eat outside on the lawn. Don't be surprised if they run out of food by 1:30.


----------



## NANA3B (Mar 9, 2009)

I you have a chance to visit the town of Jerome while in Sedona try the Red Rooster Cafe.  The food was great. -NANA3M


----------



## urple2 (Mar 9, 2009)

ricoba said:


> The Cowboy Club downtown has pretty decent food and a fun atmosphere.
> 
> I see from their website, they are a sister restaurant to two other restaurants that look like they would be interesting to check out.



Yes, the cowboy club was awesome...Wasn't cheap but what a steak it was!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 9, 2009)

*Cafe Jose*



Red Rox said:


> We've been avoiding the Airport for some time now. Breakfast can't compare to the CoffeePot or Cafe Jose..



And speaking of Cafe Jose, they are "new" with Restaurant.com!  Just got mine for our trip in two weeks!

Von


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update on the Airport, Red; and for the reminder about the sandwich shop-I can NEVER remember the name-Sedona Memories, Sedona, Memories - kind of ironic I can't remember the name, huh?  Also, thanks for the reminder about Cafe Jose.  We usually there whenever we are in the area.  The food is good and cheap and we are always welcomed like family. Also, like the Coffee Pot - it's a place where the locals hang out. My husband is a taco burrito kind of guy but I will have to try Elote Cafe next time we are there!


----------



## DavidW (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. We'll be at the Hyatt last of March too.


----------



## wilma (Mar 11, 2009)

Red Rox said:


> The best mexican food in Sedona (or maybe the world) is at Elote Cafe. But don't expect tacos and burritos. The specialty of the house is a lamb shank. Other favorites include snapper and their signature roasted corn (elote). Trust me, this place is something you will never forget.
> .



We also enjoyed the Cafe Elote on our last visit. At first we didn't want to try it even though it get great reviews and the concierge at the Hyatt insisted that we try it, because it's on the second floor of a cheesy motel (King's Ransom). Then we had to wait almost an hour for a table and we were getting annoyed but the food is fantastic. Every dish was very tasty; it was the best meal we had in Sedona.


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 15, 2009)

Just got home last night and the new issue of AZ Highways was in my mailbox. It has an article that lists the best restaurants in 25 places around AZ. In Sedona they named Elote cafe as the best.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 15, 2009)

Drats, there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 30, 2009)

I know this is late for the OP and some of the others who have contributed to this thead, but thought I should post since we just got home from Sedona last night (just the weekend there after a week in Flagstaff).

We did lunch at the Cowboy Club . . . enjoyed the club sandwich, and yes at $10.95 it was pretty expensive but delicious.  (I did have to have the cole slaw on the side, though.  Who puts cole slaw ON a turkey & bacon sandwich??)

We thoroughly enjoyed Oaxaca and thought it was some of the best Mexican we have ever had (sorry to disagree Red Rox).  We were surprised at the high price of margaritas, though ($8.95/16 oz) . . . our bar tab for four was more than our dinner bill for two.  We did pick up a buy one, get one (entee) half priced online so that was nice.  Total tab was $80 for two (with the discount).

Breakfast at Cafe Jose was incrediable.  We had to order a cinnimon roll to go to get to $20 to use our $10 Restaurant.com g/c.  We couldn't believe the $3.99 specials they offered, even on a Sunday morning.  While we really enjoyed our omelettes, it is tough to believe we could have had steak n eggs for $3.99 before 11am.

Anyway, it was a nice weekend and the weather was just about perfect.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 31, 2009)

THANKS for that update!
I made a reservation at the Enchantment Resort for our last night (dinner). I never heard from them (no confirmation - probably should write or call).

Can't wait to try out your recommendations - if there's ever time to eat with all the other things to do. Probably will be a lose weight vacation!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> THANKS for that update!
> I made a reservation at the Enchantment Resort for our last night (dinner).



Make sure you arrive early enough that the sun is still out so you can see the view of the canyon. That is part of the main "enchantment" of the area.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 1, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Make sure you arrive early enough that the sun is still out so you can see the view of the canyon. That is part of the main "enchantment" of the area.



Yes - we have a 5:45 reservation - how does that sound?


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 1, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Yes - we have a 5:45 reservation - how does that sound?


I'd go at least an hour earlier and enjoy a cocktail or two as well as the late afternoon sunlight.
As I have said, my favorite meal there is a late lunch at Tii Gavo. That to me is like 3PM and a few drinks after, to let it all settle.:whoopie:


----------

